# Dish DVR 510 for $ 99 for current subs



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Just got off the telephone with Dish Network. They are offering a DVR 510 for current subs for $ 99. You do have to call Dish to get this offer. It runs to September 30, 2003. You will need a 2 year commit to AT 100. It does include the install.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Ugh, for a 2 year commitment, I really wanted to see $49 or $0.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

For the 510 remember to add in the $9.99/Mo per DVR fee with AT-50 or $4.98/mo. per DVR with AT-100 or At-150. This may be a bad deal for most customers Try to get a DVR-501 for $149 with no commitment it should still be available. That $99.00 will actually cost you $99plus $119.52 ($4.98 X 24Mo. commitment).


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

boba, the fee is waived ($0) if you sub to AT-150


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Doug E I think if you check the fee is waived if you have the everything pak $74.99/Mo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

Doug E said:


> boba, the fee is waived ($0) if you sub to AT-150


Not unless they have changed their minds. That is one of the biggest gripes people have! They are charging at the Top150 level.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Ooops! Sorry, you are absolutely correct. And I agree, it is a rip off, and should be waived at the AT-150 level. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

boba said:


> For the 510 remember to add in the $9.99/Mo per DVR fee with AT-50 or $4.98/mo. per DVR with AT-100 or At-150. This may be a bad deal for most customers Try to get a DVR-501 for $149 with no commitment it should still be available. That $99.00 will actually cost you $99plus $119.52 ($4.98 X 24Mo. commitment).


$220 still beats $299.

Basically, the DVR fee is not so bad when you consider most of the DVRs will be gotten on special deals. The DVR fee is total crap if you buy it for $299 outright but for everyone else who gets it for free or cheap it's not so bad.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone hear if this will work for two receivers? This could be a good excuse to swap out my dishplayers before the Superdish is installed and they don't work anymore (The Dishplayer is one of the older receivers that won't work with the Superdish)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Bob, I am in the same boat as you. I have a 6000, a 501 & a Dishplayer. My famly is hooked on PVR and I am hooked on HD. I will either have to get a adapter for the Dishplayer or upgrade to a 510/522/721 when the Superdish comes out. Either way it looks like I am going to have to spend some $$ to get HD and keep my PVR's. (or is it DVR's)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Plus the Dishplayers are getting a decent resale price right now (I don't know how long this will last as people realize they won't work with the Superdish)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

SuperDish compatibility is one fine example of why they should have the receivers capable of memory upgrades so they do not become obsolete when new technology comes out or when upgrades are needed. As technology continues to change and at a faster pace this will become more and more important.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

This isn't in the Dish PVR forum area because......?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Two year commitment? What are they smoking? If they don't add College Sports tv, and waive the 510 fee for AT150 subscribers by the time my one year commitment is up in December, I'm going with DirecTv.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Bob, The $99 deal for a 510 upgrade, is for one receiver. I ordered one yesterday, and the "install" is Tuesday. I am replacing one of my 501's. I considered getting a second at $149, but one csr said they could do this then another said no. Finally i just decided to stay with the one 99 dollar upgrade. I already get the all-everything pack, and always will so the fee doesn't bother me personally. On the other hand I let them know how stupid I thought the extra fee was.


----------

